# New Girl



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!! Which model Hoyt do you shoot?


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

whats up


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I shoot the hoyt nexus!u?


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you bowhunt or just target shoot?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

just target. i have a medical condition that prevents me from being out during bowseason because of the temperature! =( How about u?


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh wow im sorry that must suck..and yeah i bowhunt! not trying to be personal but is it the cold or heat?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to at... with the jump in the servers we're all learning how to walk again...


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

the cold....ya it does suck! lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahaha well i guess we r all on the same level then! lol


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

:welcomesign::welcomesign::welcomesign:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome to AT:tongue:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks =D


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> the cold....ya it does suck! lol


Well...that definatly sucks big time. Call my crazy but build/buy a shooting house and put a heater in it!! HAHA hey i'll tell you what works take a metal coffee can and put a roll of toilet paper in it and fill the center of the toilet paper roll (like inside the cardboard) all the way up so that it BARELY runs over and light it.. it will burn for a long time and gives off alot of heat and no odor! i tried it in our shooting house


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahahaha sounds cool! lol hahahah i like the heated shooting house idea! lol


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah me too! lol i just dont really do it... and shooting houses do work we've killed many deer out of ours and i killed my biggest buck walkin to my shooting house it was bedded down about a hundred yards away... so talk to your folks about it..we build ours really cheap


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

nice! ya my dad used to hunt so he would probably like that lol


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha yeah.. were big time hunters i shot a few local tournaments when i was little and im really wanting to get back into target shooting i just dont really know where to start as far as finding tournaments in my area


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

where are you from?


Dwill said:


> Haha yeah.. were big time hunters i shot a few local tournaments when i was little and im really wanting to get back into target shooting i just dont really know where to start as far as finding tournaments in my area


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Gadsden, Alabama... I know theres prolly some in Birmingham its just like an hour and 15 min drive


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

ya. im from michigan so i dont really get a whole lot of info about tournaments down there. lol but all i can say is that dont give up! keep lookin! its well worth the effort i know i love shoot tournaments especially outdoor


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah i mean i havent really checked that much but im thinkin once spring time comes ill get into em..its bout huntin season now d:


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

hey hoytarcherygal! im glad to see im not the only girl here


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah yupp....its a gettin cold! lol


Dwill said:


> Yeah i mean i havent really checked that much but im thinkin once spring time comes ill get into em..its bout huntin season now d:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

ya me too! im always glad to see other female archers out there!


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

ya more Michigan ater's. im from lowell where in west michigan are you at. and hello


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> hahah yupp....its a gettin cold! lol


Its not too bad here yet (mid to low 50's,actually feels pretty good!), but your alot farther north than i am!


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

hoytarcherygal - 

what kinds of tournaments do you guys have up there? im from missouri so they might be a little different.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

WELCOME TO ARCHERY TALK! If you have any questions please throw me a PM and I will answer it to the best of my ability!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Howdy! If you're not a:

1. Jerk
2. Obnoxious Vegan Hippie
3. Spammer

Then we will get along right fine


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Questie- don't forget, Vegans are our friends... it means more meat for us 

Welcome Hoytarcherygal!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well seeing as you shoot recurve, your obvously a cool person :wink: Welcome to the forum

Chris


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah yupp! this past weekend i was at a tournament and on saturday it was like 45 degrees and raining! lol


Dwill said:


> Its not too bad here yet (mid to low 50's,actually feels pretty good!), but your alot farther north than i am!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah ya recurves rule! lol


Xcreekarchery1 said:


> well seeing as you shoot recurve, your obvously a cool person :wink: Welcome to the forum
> 
> Chris


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahaha thansk =D so what kind of bow do you shoot?


kegan said:


> Questie- don't forget, Vegans are our friends... it means more meat for us
> 
> Welcome Hoytarcherygal!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> hahah yupp! this past weekend i was at a tournament and on saturday it was like 45 degrees and raining! lol


i bet it was cold! i shoot a recurve as well as a compound...and i noticed you said you had robinhooded several arrows with a recurve, that is CRAZY good! i cant group at all with my recurve... i can hit stuff but im groups lack severaly!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

a alot of them are FITA tournaments. We have star Fita and 3d although i dont shoot in the 3d ones


chasin feathers said:


> hoytarcherygal -
> 
> what kinds of tournaments do you guys have up there? im from missouri so they might be a little different.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

how long have you shot recurve? ya its a lot of fun! do you shoot traditional or olympic recurve? 


Dwill said:


> i bet it was cold! i shoot a recurve as well as a compound...and i noticed you said you had robinhooded several arrows with a recurve, that is CRAZY good! i cant group at all with my recurve... i can hit stuff but im groups lack severaly!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> how long have you shot recurve? ya its a lot of fun! do you shoot traditional or olympic recurve?


A little over a year and traditional..


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarcherygal said:


> hahaha thansk =D so what kind of bow do you shoot?


I build my own longbows. Selfbows, laminated longbows, and now hybrids. There are photos of some of them on my site: www.economicalarchery.webs.com in the Gallery.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i shoot olympic mainly but i mess around my longbow in the back yard sometimes. been shooting for about 3yrs competing for 2. I got started after nasp in 7th grade


Dwill said:


> A little over a year and traditional..


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

nice!


kegan said:


> I build my own longbows. Selfbows, laminated longbows, and now hybrids. There are photos of some of them on my site: www.economicalarchery.webs.com in the Gallery.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah i saw on another thread you won 5th in nationals. Great job! i'd like to see some pics of your bows/groups trophies etc


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks! it was soooo cool...it was my first national tournament. ill have to find or take some and pm them to you eventually.....things are kinda crazy with school just getting going again! lol


Dwill said:


> Yeah i saw on another thread you won 5th in nationals. Great job! i'd like to see some pics of your bows/groups trophies etc


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah we've been in school since Aug 9th...so its calmed down some... but yeah i wanna see your bow!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

holy cow! we just started last tuesday! lol
]


Dwill said:


> Yeah we've been in school since Aug 9th...so its calmed down some... but yeah i wanna see your bow!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

We start so early..it makes me mad! our school system is seriously messed up, the woman who runs it is phycotic


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

pm sent


Dwill said:


> We start so early..it makes me mad! our school system is seriously messed up, the woman who runs it is phycotic


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Got ya


----------

